# mystery snail shelless



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

When I checked on my fish this morning I see that my mystery snail has crawled out of his shell. He doesn't seem to be moving but he's not floating. He's just sitting next to his shell. Is he dead? Should I fish him out before he fouls the tank? He's kind of big and he's been really good up to this point. I sure hate to lose him. Shoot.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Their shells are attached so if he is detached then he is most likely dead.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Well that sucks. He's been a lot of fun to watch and care for.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yea, hes done for. I always liked them, I have a few now I got from nat....the ones I've had in the past never lived long so Im hopin these guys will


----------

